# Which sub would you buy?



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Car sounds better than the home system now, so I decided I need a subwoofer to take some pressure off the poor lil JBL L1's. There's only $250 difference between the SVS SB13-Ultra and the PC12 - Plus here. I'd sort of prefer the PC because it'd be a bit lighter to move from living room to studio but if the SB is going to sound substantially better, naturally I'd prefer that. It's going to be used 100% for music and the main room it's going to be used in is 26' L x 34'W x 18'H. Opinions?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Not sure which to recommend. Just wanted to say that I have an older PB-12ultra and it is a very incredible sub. Heavy SOB though. It is nice that you can adjust the tuning frequency by plugging the 1,2,or 3 of the ports. I replaced an M&K MX-150THX that got taken out by a power surge. The M&K was a very nice sub, but this sub seems to go deeper. You feel more frequencies than you can hear many times. Not sure if this is a good music sub though. I would hate to see shipping to Australia. Yikes!


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

I am a fan of running passive and building your own enclosure if possible. Or even buying an enclosure from parts-express and tweaking it to your needs.

The perks? You get to choose your amp, tuning, and sub.


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks old skewl. Luckily, there's 2 Australian distributors but I'm still weighing up the weight vs performance issue. If the heavier one is only going to sound marginally better (or no better), I'd rather go with the one I can move on my own.
As for building my own box, my nickname in woodwork was The Butcher.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a SVS PB10-NSD, was pretty nice, sold it when I moved into my current apt. When I go back in a house, I'll probably go dual Rythmik F25 or dual SVS PB12-Plus, dual-PB13-Ultra would just break the bank a little too much. Haven't heard a sealed SVS sub before,but I'd probably do SB13-Ultra over the PC12.


----------



## Doc69 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have the HSU VTF-15H Sub and hits low and hard...

VTF-15H Subwoofer


----------

